# Do you think Williams can ever be a legit starting PG?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I want the sixers to trade Andre Miller so Williams can start this year, but can he ever be a starting point? From what I've seen of him, he's more fit to be a 7th man pg/sg at best on a good team. Miller can't be a long term solution, but can Williams be that guy?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Not the type of PG that we need, but the talent is there.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

19 points in the 4th? Who does he think he is?

Man, people who hated on king for this pick are starting to look stupid.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He kind of reminds me of an Iverson type player. He seems more comfortable shooting than distributing.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im still not a fan because of the other talent that was there. Dont get me wrong, as Useless as I used to call him is talented, but im not willing to go through another 10 years of an AI type player. Not when Iggy is giving you 20, 8 and 7 on a regular basis


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is as much of a PG as Ellis is


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Monta is much better than Louis and hes bigger


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Im still not a fan because of the other talent that was there. Dont get me wrong, as Useless as I used to call him is talented, but im not willing to go through another 10 years of an AI type player. Not when Iggy is giving you 20, 8 and 7 on a regular basis


I don't think Louis really compares. He'll never get the opportunity to dominate the ball like AI did, and so won't take away from his teamates in the same manner.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I don't think Louis really compares. He'll never get the opportunity to dominate the ball like AI did, and so won't take away from his teamates in the same manner.


Watching the raptors game now. Maybe I'm wrong. He does dribble alot.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats why I get scared, I watch him and remember exactly how AI was in his first few seasons here. Dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble and then make his way toward the basket


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Thats why I get scared, I watch him and remember exactly how AI was in his first few seasons here. Dribble, dribble, dribble, dribble and then make his way toward the basket


first few? as in 10?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

well i mean it was much worse the first few. so yeah all 10 but the first few, Jeez


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I need to watch more games, but williams does seem like a another undersized SG. He just looks most comfortable being agressive.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Williams concerns me because I still don't see a point guard in him. He likes to score and does it well but his size doesn't project him as being a good shooting guard. I also don't want another Iverson type. Hopefully since he is still young, he has time to modify his game and become more of a distributor and learns to balance his game better.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

I think Louis can be an excellent combo guard in this league and am looking forward to him starting tonight if Willie Green is indeed out with the hip flexor. Williams has a shot, a handle, athleticism, and the wingspan to succeed in an NBA backcourt, whether as a starter or a rotation player off the bench.


----------



## Cagee7 (Apr 23, 2006)

The potential is there. But i don't see him being one right now.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I've changed my mind on this. I think he's much better as a 6th/7th man for energy, what I thought green would be. I'd still like to see him start this year with an andre miller trade, but I don't think he can lead a winning team anywhere.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I like Louis. I think he's going to be a great third guard if you guys ever get back to winning.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The more pressing question should be how much is he going to demand as a restricted free agent?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> The more pressing question should be how much is he going to demand as a restricted free agent?


6 years. 40 mil.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> 6 years. 40 mil.


Hell no


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

you wanna bet?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The fact he didn't back down to Iguodala's demands tells me that he's learned a valuable lesson. It's amazing what happens when the Grim Reaper is waiting in the front office to take your job.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Louis Williams CAN be a legit starting PG. He just wouldn't be a traditional one.

If the team was setup where the ball movement was emphasized with a big man who was a facilitator. With good spacing and legit three point shooters in the corners, that lane is all day. It's hard to stop him from penetrating as is.

The negative he carries is his tendency to over dribble, but he eases that a little with his solid shot selection.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

im starting to like him more and more and hes cut down his turnovers


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

At the same time I'm starting to hate Andre Miller more each minute he plays.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Also to do what you said Coates, Cheeks would have to go


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

outta shape, plays no D and thinks he should be shooting


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

Sixers need to turn Louis loose and start letting him hoist up some shots


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Also to do what you said Coates, Cheeks would have to go


He needs to.

I mean right now he's coaching to save his job. Which doesn't make sense since he's a lame duck regardless.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think he has potential but i dont think hes ready to be the starter.


----------

